# Enchiladas de Pollo Verde, Frijoles, Arroz Mexicana y Chile Rellenos



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Went full bore on dinner today, Mexican all the way.
Enchiladas de Pollo Verde, Frijoles, Arroz Mexicana y Chile Rellenos
(******/english version)
Green Chicken Enchiladas, Pinto Beans, Mexican Rice and Cheese Stuffed Pablano Chiles

Alright,
I'm stuffed and getting sleepy, tired from working in the kitchen all afternoon.
But man oh man was it worthwhile.

I've already posted my Chile Relleno and Arroz Mexicana recipes, so I'm just posting the beans and enchiladas.

I started a # of Pintos soaking last night.
Got into the kitchen and quartered an onion, halved a tomato and peeled several cloves of garlic. Add some olive oil in a stock pot and put some char on the veggies, then added 1tsp Cumin, 1tbs Chile powder and a palm full of Sea salt.
A bit more olive oil and a bit more char.
Add the rinsed beans and about an inch of water above the beans.
Bring to a rolling boil and then lower and cover, simmer for the rest of the day while stirring occasionally.
About an hour before dinner I tasted them, added another palm full of salt and they were great.

*Frijoles*

 



*Enchiladas de Pollo Verde*

4-5 lbs boneless/skinless chicken, boiled and hand shredded
_(today I cheated with some shredded chicken I already had in the freezer, it had corn & black beans in it)_
1 large onion diced
3 large chile Jalapeno minced
1 bundle Cilantro
_(use just the leafy greens & tender stems, and chop finely)_
1 large Green Bell pepper 
1 large Red Bell pepper
1 heaping tsp minced garlic
1 heaping tbs salt
1heaping tsp ground Cumin
4 16oz jars of Herdez brand Salsa Verde 
_(or make it fresh yourself, if you can find the tomatillos)_
1 15oz Crema Fresca
_this a thick cream, you can substitute, 'heavy cream' or 'cream for whipping'_
1 large bag of good Tortillas de Maize 
_(thats corn tortillas for you gringos)_
1 large round of Queso Fresco- crumbling cheese
1 lb bag of Melting cheese
_(shredded quesadilla cheese)_

Dump three of the Salsa Verdes in a large bowl, add the Crema Fresca and mix.

In a large/deep skillet or soup pot, place your shredded chicken, diced onions & bell peppers, minced chiles, garlic,spices and approx 1 cup chopped cilantro.
Add four cups of the Salsa/Crema mix.
Low simmer for a half hour, then let cool.

Add the third jar of Salsa Verde to the sauce and save it to coat pans & top enchiladas.
This gives the sauce more tang than the chicken, so you have distinct flavors.

Heat a inch or two of oil, and lightly heat/soften the tortillas and set aside.
Take 2-3 4qt (15x10) baking dishes and cover bottoms with thin layer of sauce.
Now take a tortilla in hand and fill with enough chicken to allow you to fold it closed, place fold down in pan, repeat, keeping them snug together.
Just fill them pans up.
When done rolling and filling dishes, pour sauce over the middle of the rows, liberally cover with the shredded a cheese likewise with the crumbled cheese.
Cook uncovered at 400', till cheese melts and browns.














*Money Shot*


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Oh wow. Looks amazing! Is that a kahr in the pic thats in the holster? I have a .40 and the back looks just like it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes'sir... Kahr PM9.
On many firearm forums having a firearm in a pic is the same as having feet in the pic.
I frequent a few of them, and post recipes in their Recipe subforums too.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good! I have a big bag of Hatch Green Chili's waiting to be cared for...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My hats off to you sir - fine looking eats!!


----------

